
GitHub is down - yen223
First time seeing a 500 error there.
======
zackelan
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/935296653401247744](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/935296653401247744)

"We are investigating reports of elevated error rates."

Anecdotally, it seems to work if not logged in.

------
quickthrower2
GitHub is up for me. I'm logged in

------
inondle
Is it back up? I saw the 500 page but a minute later I refreshed and it was
back up.

------
ScottDecoteau
The day before yesterday I use my personal Github account and it was
absolutely okay then. what happens now? :(

